# 5012_enable-cpu-optimizations-for-gcc91.patch on 5.6.0-rc1

## wrc1944

I can confirm the  gentoo-sources experimental gcc-opts patch works fine on git-sources 5.6.0-rc1.

```
gentoo-audio /usr/src/linux-5.6-rc1 # patch -p1 < 5012_enable-cpu-optimizations-for-gcc91.patch

patching file arch/x86/include/asm/module.h

patching file arch/x86/Kconfig.cpu

patching file arch/x86/Makefile

patching file arch/x86/Makefile_32.cpu

gentoo-audio /usr/src/linux-5.6-rc1 # 
```

https://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches/trunk/5.5/5012_enable-cpu-optimizations-for-gcc91.patch

I copy pasted starting at the lines: *Quote:*   

> --- a/arch/x86/include/asm/module.h	2019-12-15 18:16:08.000000000 -0500
> 
> +++ b/arch/x86/include/asm/module.h	2019-12-17 14:03:55.968871551 -0500 

  and including all the following lines into a text file, naming it "5012_enable-cpu-optimizations-for-gcc91.patch" (no quotes)

Then put it in the kernel source directory, and ran 

```
patch -p1 < 5012_enable-cpu-optimizations-for-gcc91.patch
```

 Then ran make xconfig, loaded my system specific kernel config for 5.5.2, and set the kernel processor gcc opts for "native."  Saved the edited config to  file the source directory, and it complied fine on my newly upgraded Ryzen 7 3700x system.   :Smile: 

Booted normally, system running normally.

----------

## voidposter

Im tempted... had been reading up on this, unsure if my skills are sufficient however, thanks for this post.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *voidposter wrote:*   

> Im tempted... had been reading up on this, unsure if my skills are sufficient however, thanks for this post.

 

bot?

----------

## voidposter

not a bot .. im doing this rn actually.

----------

## DaggyStyle

so why resurrecting a topic from 7 months ago which isn't relevant today?

----------

## voidposter

well, it seems relevant because after running the patch and make menuconfig i see the new options. Maybe im missing something..

----------

## DaggyStyle

you have to agree with me that resurrecting an topic few month old, with not much of contribution on a pkg version that isn't in the tree anymore can constitute as an abnormality.

most similar abnormalities in this forum are bots.

if indeed you are not a bot, than I apologize, but for future posting:

don't resurrect old topics. open new ones

issues in old topics tent to be fixed fast, update the specific pkg to at least the latest stable version.

if you use kernel 5.6, upgrade.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

voidposter,

There is no need to apply most patches by hand. Portage can do it for you if you put the patch where portage will look.

It works, good. If not you get to keep the pieces.

----------

## voidposter

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> voidposter,
> 
> There is no need to apply most patches by hand. Portage can do it for you if you put the patch where portage will look.
> 
> It works, good. If not you get to keep the pieces.

 

thank you, yes I was unaware but after documenting myself I now know this. Thank you. I was however annoyed by the first person who replied absoute garbage to my comment and decided to act cocky in my inbox. I was under the impression id find here a more professional community than what the "norm" is elsewhere. Nontheless, very happy to be here. Gentoo is absolutely marvelous.

----------

## Hu

The forums have a recurring problem with spam posts, almost always by accounts with very few posts and a recent join date, and usually characterized by one or more of the following:Vague posts that would seem applicable in a wide variety of threads ("Thanks for the insight", "I'm glad I registered on this forum")No questions in the post, nor any suggestion the poster is expecting a responseResurrection of very old topics, which most people would not have been reading at the time of the postYour first post in this thread satisfies all those criteria, and was only missing an actual spam link.  Those are often edited in later, so the lack of spam in the post at its first reading does not mean the post will remain legitimate.

Now that your account has accumulated a few posts, and you have responded to people who addressed you, it's less likely you will be suspected of being a bot.  However, you can also deter that suspicion by avoiding the bullet points above.  For example, if a post helps you and you want to respond to thank the poster, write your response in a way that is relevant to the material at hand.  "I've wanted to enable this kernel option.  Thanks for the instructions on how to use it." seems less likely to be a generic response.

----------

